# What Ever Happened To...



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

> Hallo Passion!
> 
> Years ago, before I celebrated my twenty-first birthday, I first came in Passion. Ahhhh, yes! The flame wars, the debates, the double entendres! And chat; pitiful little chat where one could change the nick on a whim and where school-boys spewed hormone-driven assualts on civility! HAHAHA
> 
> ...


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

They all died when an asteroid driven by Lax the wonder dog lost control while entering our solar system and collided with a tour bus they all happened to be on while heading toward Branson to watch Glen Campbell.

Actually I think that Chef had just had enough and moved on. I on the other hand have not shown any undue intelligence in that area so far. 

You don't know old.  Just ask Mike T. or Jim C.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

So...how old are you anyway. Maybe I can talk dirty to you.



Julianna said:


> > Hallo Passion!
> >
> > Years ago, before I celebrated my twenty-first birthday, I first came in Passion. Ahhhh, yes! The flame wars, the debates, the double entendres! And chat; pitiful little chat where one could change the nick on a whim and where school-boys spewed hormone-driven assualts on civility! HAHAHA
> >
> > ...


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

*As the Wheel Turns*



JuliannaSo said:


> Where to start? When we last left our heros, they were, as you say, fighting flame wars and generally having a grand time. Life has gotten a hold on many of them. Here's what (little) I know.
> 
> Slarti and the Sock tied the knot, but not before Slarti broke his femur on a mtbike ride the morning of the wedding. Needless to say, nuptials got delayed, but still happened. Slarts left architecture and owns a bike shop in SF.
> 
> ...


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

<---dirtdiva


I feel forgotten   



I get email from TRex some, what about TRON, Fireboy


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Still kickin' here. About to be a parent for the first time, then you probably won' t be seeing much of me here for while. Seems like lots of babies are floating around here lately, and most of them on the SS board. Something in the water over there, or what?


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Where to start? When we last left our heros, they were, as you say, fighting flame wars and generally having a grand time. Life has gotten a hold on many of them. Here's what (little) I know.

Slarti and the Sock tied the knot, but not before Slarti broke his femur on a mtbike ride the morning of the wedding. Needless to say, nuptials got delayed, but still happened. Slarts left architecture and owns a bike shop in SF.

Charlie America is now Charlie Amerique, as he moved to Canada to be with Tiny Tank.

Chewbacca got married and had a baby. Sightings on this board have been rare since then.

Pedalboy unfortunately left this earth of his own voilition.

Brad Trent must still be kicking around. I got one of his 0ne-of-a-Kind Christmas cards again this year. I believe CT in CT has had an arm injury. Dunno if either is still riding.

Chef now spends more time climbing rocks with his bare hands than on two wheels, for which I give him endless grief.

Stine was suffering from carpal tunnel syndrome while working on a degree at school when I heard from her last.

Leel's legs haven't changed, from what I hear.

If I'm not mistaken, Mugg and Rosita are now parents, though he still posts great stories now and then.

D8 is still around, hanging out with the Weight Weenies, and other of the tech boards.

Pup had some big changes in life, and hasn't posted in quite a while.

Mellow Yellow now works in the bike industry for DiamondBack and Raleigh, or whoever the parent company is (I think). He still posts and is organizing another gathering in August.

The question is, will Francis change the format again? Will cigarette ads return the these pages? To grease or not to grease one's tapers? For the answers to these and many other mind-numbing questions, tune in next week for another exiting episode of "As the Wheel Turns."

Kathy ;^P[/QUOTE]

Isn't Polariss some super-secret agent now? I recall seeing pictures of her with an automatic rifle shooting up her teddy bear at the firing range. The bear may or may not have been a photoshop job.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

yo julianna et al. How are things? I lurk and mostly post stories and pictures. My legs are still stunningly hideous.

Regards


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Lucky pretty much has it covered.

I seem to recall that Chewbacca posted that he moved to Texas.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Some sightings*

Polariss is a spook, currently in Costa Rica. Her pics that she posted from her adventures in the Middle East (Afghanistan, Iraq and other sandy locales) disappeared with her website. Dubya probably made her take 'em down. There was gun shootin' and humvees. It was cool.

Chewbacca indeed has a young 'un and builds these sweet cruisers down in Austin.

Of course the three poster couples of Passion are more together than ever, if not posting much. Slarti and the sock, Charlie Canada and TT, and Celly and Spike. Spike got yet another bike stolen and has a new Trek (eew).

You knew that Santa Cruz named a bike after you, right?

I looked back, and it's only been 9 months or so since you and BT had a passion exchange. You make it sound like it's been years or something. Sheesh.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

*Hey, what about me?*

Hiya Grrrl:

I've been pretty scarce around these parts lately. "Real life" has got in the way, big time. Glad to hear your world keeps moving on.

Cheers,

bb


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

*I'm offended...*

You didn't mention Pete!

I guess I have become somewhat of a lurker. One of those Ole Folks who misses the simpler forum. Still, great to see a familiar poster who can stir up some of the original crew and invoke fun memories.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

*There is a reason for that.*

Pete's a n00b.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

dr who? Ain't seen you 'round these parts in forever.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

And what about you? You think she cares? 

I "see" Spike more than you these days, on the other board.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

*She likes that girlie board.....*

She showed me that wanker that pulled a BikinCo "I'm leaving this site and don't try and stop me" routine.

What part of "women's lounge" did that loser not understand? ;-)

Just having a hard time finding the "passion" right now, Sar. I'll have to drop you a line.

bc


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

*Julianna!!!!*

GIRL- How have you been?? It's funny I see this I just re read an old email from the tigirls!! Have you put up your website up again??

Well Lucky gave a really really good recap of things, but she left me out. 
Mugg and Rosita have a beautiful baby!!! 
Ok back to me...
I have the job I've always wanted, been all over the world...including baghdad and afghanistan, and other places in the middle east...now I'm going on my two year tour to COSTA RICA BABY!!!! Hopefully I'll get some riding in...it'll be quite busy!!!

Well that's about it...


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

Glad to see a some of the old crowd still around.. Like many others I mainly lurk.. I'm still herdin the same ol Turner Burner down the trail.. Good to see ya postin agiain..


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I grease my tapers. heheheh

That was a great read. FWIW, I was impressed with all that intel. 

Duck


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

*Hideous?*



LeeL said:


> yo julianna et al. How are things? I lurk and mostly post stories and pictures. My legs are still stunningly hideous.
> 
> Regards


The legs are awesome. The snaggled toe nail on his left foot that has the fungus growing on it is what is really disturbing.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

polariss said:


> now I'm going on my two year tour to COSTA RICA BABY!!!! Hopefully I'll get some riding in...it'll be quite busy!!!
> 
> Well that's about it...


One of the current bike magazines had an art on the 270 mile over 3 days "endurance" ride/race held annually in Costa Rica. Looks painful yet fun.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Thoughts......*



Julianna said:


> > Hallo Passion!
> >
> > Years ago, before I celebrated my twenty-first birthday, I first came in Passion. Ahhhh, yes! The flame wars, the debates, the double entendres! And chat; pitiful little chat where one could change the nick on a whim and where school-boys spewed hormone-driven assualts on civility! HAHAHA
> >
> > ...


Some of us are still here, we just changed our names when the board changed. I
used to be Blue 'Goose, not a very frequent poster but here nonetheless.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Julianna said:


> What ever happened to: Shiva, SpyChic, Boy George, Deadly Tedly, Slartibartfast, the Sock, Charlie America, Chuck Woolery, Anarchist, Big Dave, Chewbacca, pedalboy, Polariss, and of course, Brad Trent?
> And what of Chef, and Rob? And Darth? Of Stine, Leel, Mugg, Cleatgrrl, Pup, and Crasher? And what of the boys and grrls of the North Shore? And, of course, what has become of UPCC/D8(less)?
> And what of Reed Weedakowski and Trixie? And of MellowYellow?


I won't allow myself (sobb!) to feel bad (sniff!) because (bawl!) you didn't include me (cry!) in your list of missing persons. Yes I too am missing as I rarely visit this hollow, dried-up shell of the once great _Passion_ anymore.

I'll tell what I know of the people on your list. Some of them you have already from others.

Shiva - not been heard of for quite a while.

Boy George - engaged to Mary Ann and both of them living in a house with their new dog in Montreal. BG manages a bike shop.

Deadly Tedly - still in Georgia and being very, very quiet.

Slartibartfast, the Sock - still running the bike shop in S/F I guess. Rarely posts.

Charlie America - divorced and now living with Tiny Tank in Montreal. I heard that the patter of tiny (tank) feet are in their future.

Chuck Woolery - not heard from for years.

Big Dave - my ex riding buddy who's not riding anymore. It's 2 years since I heard from him.

Chewbacca - moved back to TX from S/F with momma and Cooper. Yep he's still architecturing.

pedalboy - as said before, he's no longer of this earth.

Brad Trent? Who the **** cares! Actually he's MIA and rarely posts. I think he's waving stuffed toys at ugly kids in a rural CT Walmart portrait studio and drinking Two Buck Chuck down back alleys in his off-hours.

And what of Chef, and Rob? Still back in Joisey I guess. Not heard from.

Stine - as said before, chasing carp in tunnels or something. She'll hurt herself doing that too I suppose ;o)

Leel - yeah he posted. Hi LeeL. Don't make me post a pic of his legs.

And what of the boys and grrls of the North Shore? JimC's still here. There must be others that I just can't think of.

And, of course, what has become of UPCC/D8(less)? He finally got married to a female (yes I had to insert that) jello-wrestler and they have two beautiful bouncing babies. At the wedding his best man was a woman and the maid of honor was a hermaphrodite. I jest of course.

That's about all I know!

Toodles sweetie! (that's the first time I ever called anyone "Sweetie". Don't tell the guys at work ok?)


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*You didn't ask but I'm still here*

Have not ridden with Chef for two years. Don't know his current where abouts. Seem to remember something posted buy BT not too long ago.

I still post but the new format is not as "comfortable." Had a job for 2 years that totally sucked, tried to re-inlist in the National Guard as Iraq was a definite step up. Too old and already retired so they would not take me. Instead got a new job and have time to post again. My old unit, less tanks but with some new training on being prison guards, just got sent to Cuba to guard prisioners. Hope they don't do anything to make the news.

Have found riding with young girls (twenty somethings so quite legal) to be more fun than riding with old men. My wife, now called TurboB!tch, once known as Sister Sandy, said "sober I wouldn't do anything and drunk I couldn't" so she approves of the new riding buddies. She and others of "my" old riding group still ride but none of them ever posted here and are only know as characters from my stories.

No, I still don't have a camera and still think the word is better than any picture except when Mugg puts pictures and words together.

Peace


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

polariss said:


> Well Lucky gave a really really good recap of things, but she left me out.


Please forgive me. I wrote all that before coffee. It's amazing I remembered that much. ;^P

Kathy


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wait a year, then you might see me more.*

I go up for tenure in December, and once I get my job for life I can be a bit more active, and ride a LOT more. Mostly I spend my bike time making fun of conservative roadies political views on the RBR non-cycling board. Not enough good fights here anymore. Ah, the good old days!

I do lurk, and I am glad things seem to be going well for you. Enjoy life!


----------



## ChrisH (May 7, 2004)

Been away from Passion for 4 years now, funny thing how marriage changes your life. One day I just stopped riding daily and stopped coming to MTBR on a hourly basis. Dont get me wrong, I still ride occassionally, but I have become the guy that we all used to trash on a regular basis... The out of shape older guy with a $3000 Bontrager. 

Still I lurk on passion from time to time, and occassionally a old name will bring back good memories. So, here is a big hello to the ATL bunch that would hook up at Bull Mountain and Bear Creek. Ted, Brett, Scott, anybody out there????


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*I Can't Believe You Left Me Out!!!*

Oh wait, I'm a relative Noob to MTBR. Never mind.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Actually there's a kid named after her too*

Well not really, but it helped give me the idea. My wife loves to poke fun at me, telling people "My husband named our daughter after a BIKE"

I figured sharing a name with strong women like Juliana Furtado and the Queen Julianna that the MTBR Julianna is named after has got to be good mojo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

oh god mike. The D8 comment made me snort coffee. I still do lots of hill climbs. Im even trying to convert some young freeriders to the wonders of a good snorting 1000 m climb on the road bike. It's going well over here. I still look forward to you visiting! Duffey Lake knee killer climb? opps - this is Lee posting on Sharon's account


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

*and how about the Old Pharts?*

<<<<<this Old Phartette checking in.........mostly a lurker these days, but I just can't seem to stay away for I have not lost my Passion for cycling or my Passion for MTBR.



> So I shall seek the membership list. Perhaps some of these people are here regularly. And perhaps some are lurking. And perhaps, some are but in the memories.
> 
> TOODLES!
> 
> ...


Hello Julianna and in case you haven't figured out yet Lucky used to posts as "Kathy", I used to post as "Missy". News to me that Charlie America now speaks French, big hello to CA and TT!  and to you Lucky! 

So how many more have changed their handles and are posting under a different name? I'm sure Mike T is still Mike T or "Sweetie" as I like to call him. 

So whatever happened to:

moneyman
MtbIrv
Flatlander
Buff the Stuff
wm
IF Fantatic
Shiva
Rob(funny"b")
cush
IIan
berrywise
DaFonz
Kendog
pikabike
Volkov
Jimbeau
Chewbacca

Just to name a few missing in hopefully action........I like to think of them as riding off into the sunset on that long road called life, like me still riding my bike still caught up in the Passion of cycling. And oh yeah me I've moved on, divorced, remarried and relocated from Cali to Oregon and lovin' it! Even us Old Pharts can find love and happiness!

Cheers to you all...........I hope you don't mind that a "wannabe mountain biker" as moneyman called me lurks and chimes in on that occasional thread just to say "hello"!

Love you guys, you nurtured my Passion for cycling soooo many years ago.......

Kate


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

bugaroo said:


> The legs are awesome. The snaggled toe nail on his left foot that has the fungus growing on it is what is really disturbing.


its worse now as I've been skiing a lot. I can't use toe nail clippers - so I use garden shears to cut them. So when are you gonna visit?


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Brodiegrrl said:


> oh god mike. The D8 comment made me snort coffee. I still do lots of hill climbs. Im even trying to convert some young freeriders to the wonders of a good snorting 1000 m climb on the road bike. It's going well over here. I still look forward to you visiting! Duffey Lake knee killer climb? opps - this is Lee posting on Sharon's account


I was gonna mention the maid-of-honor's mountainman beard but I didn't. Glad to see you're till climbing hills LeeL. I dragged my "past-the-sell-by-date" arse up my biggest hill last week. JimC's been inviting me out to his new spread when he moves to Bowen. I'm laying the groundwork for it!

Sheesh I thought it was Sharon hitting on me again.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I was gonna mention the maid-of-honor's mountainman beard but I didn't. Glad to see you're till climbing hills LeeL. I dragged my "past-the-sell-by-date" arse up my biggest hill last week. JimC's been inviting me out to his new spread when he moves to Bowen. I'm laying the groundwork for it!
> 
> Sheesh I thought it was Sharon hitting on me again.


Mike - if you visit Bowen I will drag you up Mt Gardner. It'll be a nice hill climb -

Check it out https://www.trailpeak.com/content/trails/Canada/BC/636/topo_map.jpg

and then I'll take you up Cypress - that's another road climb. And then Seymour - that's another road climb. and then oohh.. Thurston. The climb up is an avg 18% grade and takes 2 hours!!! You'll freaking love it - or be begging for mercy at the end of it!


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Julianna, please post photos of yourself and your bike so we can all see if we remember you.


----------



## bikebreath (Jan 14, 2004)

*WooHoo!*

You sure are dragging the lake with this thread! On the good side this is kinda homey with all these old timers posting.

Cleatgrrl is working for the League Of American Bicyclists in the nations capital. That's the only person I know about.

I was injured and off he bike almost as much as Lucky. I've come back stronger and I mtb about 2-3 times a month. Between bike commuting, night school, the weather and my injury there's been darn few chances in the past year. Summer's coming and school will be out so I expect I'll be avoiding home maintenance very soon.

We need a date to check back and touch base. Quick, somebody pick a date...I offer up a Solstice,[one or both].

Bb, [ ...almost like the old board there for a minute].


----------



## mugg (Jan 1, 2004)

*Hey there!*

Hey there Julianna!

Good to hear from you. I have been mostly lurking since the birth of our girl Alana. She will be 3 months old next week. Haven't been on a bike for sometime now but I really enjoy spending time with my little girl, ie., going out to the parks and enjoying what the DC area has to offer. I can't wait to pull her on a Chariot carrier.

Glad to hear all is swell in your neck of the woods.








*Chillling out under a tree at the National Arboretum.*


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

ajoc_prez said:


> Julianna, please post photos of yourself and your bike so we can all see if we remember you.


some things never change.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

> Love them hills! MikeT.


Missy/Katie, the royalty checks have been slow in coming this last little while. Ahemm.

I've got a new one (to match my new roadiebike) over in Roadbike Review -

_"Hills should just go up"._

I'd get in less trouble and talk less if they did.


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*How Wonderful!*



> Hallo Passion!
> 
> Well, I must say the response is quite over-whelming; this was not expected. These many names bring back pleasant memories of many years past and of more recent times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Julianna said:


> > Now I must say to those of you whom I mentioned not, perhaps I saw you had posted here or were present in the membership list? Yes, that is the reason for most. But alas, as I feared, my little brain simply did not upon my request send all the names of days gone by to the forefront for listing herein.
> >
> > TOODLES!
> >
> > Julianna


Okay...who was it that once wrote that they hear Yoda's voice when reading a Julianna post?

Sabine


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The sock spotted in a recent race:









Slarts raced too at Sea Otter 04. He's back on the bike after a devastating down time and he said he's really having fun riding trails again.

Here's some of the old crew posing in our booth decades ago:










The sock commented that the mtbr booth was completely overrun by a new set of faces this year. Yesss, very interesting. A new set of folks but the same mtbr passion running in their veins.

francois


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

There is a non-cycling board here on MTBR now, in case you hadn't seen it.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

*I've seen it, that's why I avoid it!*

Even I have my standards.


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

*Checks in the mail Mikey <grin>*



Mike T. said:


> Missy/Katie, the royalty checks have been slow in coming this last little while. Ahemm.
> 
> I've got a new one (to match my new roadiebike) over in Roadbike Review -
> 
> ...


Those darn royalty checks are slower than me riding up a hill, and for me all hills go UP!
But I love them hills.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Hey Girlie!! What's up!!??*

It's always great to see another old school member resurface from nowhereland. Yes, I'm still around. I'm hosting yet another gathering in August ( I must be out of my mind  ) Some of us from back in the day when mtbr only had 10 message boards and a rather sad chat room are still around. Lucky and others have done an excellent job of recaping where everyone is these days.

There were some others brought up in a subsequent post. The only ones from that list that I know of are MtbIrv, who is sitll doing land management in FLA and hosted a gathering in Feb.; and JimC, who still lives in Vancouver BC. he rides very frequently and is still making people much younger than he look bad ;-)

Great to see you back!! hope to see you on the trails!


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*MtbIrv has joined the Full Face Helmet crowd*

as in Full Face Motorcycle Speed Racer type of crowd.
She now owns 2 crotch rockets, unless she's already on her 3rd . 
Summer '03 she did the kayak portion of the Tsali Challenge and rode the Dragon's Tail on her Yamammaha 
(the 11 mile stretch road has something like 130 turns, lots of motorcycle people love to cruise the old Hwy).

Talk about Multi-Tasking: that girls got boats, mtn bikes, and motorbikes.


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*If you insist...*

​


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

> So how many more have changed their handles and are posting under a different name? I'm sure Mike T is still Mike T or "Sweetie" as I like to call him.
> 
> So whatever happened to:
> 
> ...


Moneyman is still living in Cheyenne Wyo. He pretty much gave up MTB's after his horrorendous over the bars experience a few years back.

wm, got a divorce and promptly vaporized.

pikabike, is still living in Colo and doing photography.

Volkov, the last I heard from him he was still in Prince George Canadia, doktor'in and raisin the twins. Seems that just about all the ol MuD$LuTs are AWOL now.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*You silly, silly girl...*



Julianna said:


> ​


You can't fool me, that's a male fish! Now quit messing around and show us the current female fish aka Julianna


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*Ok!*


Hallo Mellow Yellow,

Is this better?

TOODLES!

Julianna​


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*Now, now Kawboy....*

Matt, I thought you were saving yourself for al those MTB MILFs up at Fujimi Panorama!

You two-timer!


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hey Sweets.*

Well, as others have mentioned I am now a resident of Quebec, learning their version of french (it's NOT french!) and expecting the pitter-patter of other tiny feet (as opposed to the clunking of my big feet and the trample of 7 dogs paws... yes, 7).

Annie and I are "officially" a couple by Canadian standards, but there is a historic hatred of being married here in Quebec (it's a long and awful story involving the Catholic Church that actually doesn't involve small children). My being olde fashioned, I asked and she accepted... but the wedding will only happen "when the time is right".

We ride as much as possible (less so for Annie now)... I get on the road 4 days a week for about 50km per day and we hit the trails the other 3 days so I'm clocking between 250 and 350km a week.

I'm president of Club VeloEpic (clubveloepic.org) and that's taken a lot of time away from being on MTBR, but I do drop in from time-to-time to see what's up and complain about Pearl Izumi 

Besides that, I work.. I live and love.

How about you??


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*I forgot.....*

Despite not hearing from the Minnesota contingent on here, I'd totally forgotten the
most important news from my corner: the Blue 'Goose is relegated to commuter 
duty. I got a real mountain bike with actual suspension and everything. That is a
big step up from an unsuspended hardtail that weighs 40 pounds.

Back to lurking again...


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Joolz...how's the Witch Business?!!

I lurk, therefore I am. The necessity to work occasionally keeps me from hanging out here too much. And honestly, my life keeps getting in the way of riding too! I haven't planted ass-to-saddle since last October! In January my NYC apartment got blown to sh¡t by an exploding steam pipe and I still haven't been able to move back in (maybe next week...)

Anyway, here's me and Wolverine/Van Helsing/The Boy From Oz from last years Xmas card...I don't have the address of your coven so I couldn't send you one!










Toodles ya' wacky witch!

BeeT's


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ahemm*

Are you two co nipple-pinching in that pic? Ahemmm.


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm still around!!!*

I see freerangechicken (TRex) over on the aukcycles chat from time to time...

TRON is still in Nebraska but is more into paintball than bikes...

Me, I just don't like this new format, so I visit rarely...four weeks ago was my last hit.

Glad to see you are still around too dd. I hope you are still in contact with poptart and maybe some of the old "breakfast club" off of the mtbrchat.

stay safe,

terry


----------



## Orb (Jan 13, 2004)

Howdy y'all...

I'm still around. Don't post here much (see MisterTea's "dried up shell" comment) but I occasionally lurk when one of the Joisey Boyz alerts me to a "where are they now" thread.

Spent more time on the road bike than the MTB lately, which isn't hard since I haven't ridden the MTB in about a month. Like so many of you, my brood has grown to include two beautiful little girls in addition to my lovely wife. The bike stable is down to one mountain and one roadie as my collection of musical equipment grows ever-larger. I've spent most of my time in my basement "studio", doing home repairs, and coaching T-ball games.

Nice to see so many old "faces" around here! Actually made me go back and surf some of the archives, where I found the Mt. Snow 2001 thread. Those were some damned good times, kids. Wish we could do that one over. *sob*


----------



## particleman (May 15, 2004)

hallo... this is ilan (aka Howard Roark once upon a time). I'm still riding when i get the time but don't come 'round Passion much. I'm in San Antonio working in software at the moment but will be starting law school this fall. It's good to see all these familiar names are still around.

One thing i can say of Shiva is he and/or Mrs. Shiva were looking for a new job recently. Not sure if they landed anything or what they're up to now, though. He stopped by my website a while ago and said Hello, but haven't heard from him since (http://www.particleman.org/index.php?id=259).

If anyone wants to organize a central TX ride (smithville, warda, comfort, greenbelt, etc) drop me a line: particleman AT particleman.org.

cheers,
ilan


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 16, 2004)

*The Usual Suspects?*

Oh, I'm still here. Own a bike shop now so little time to post. Do lurk quite a bit though.

Slarts


----------



## The Prisoner (May 12, 2004)

*I can't believe this!*

I'm left off the who's who of MTBR.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 16, 2004)

*Damn...*

My wife is cool! Will have to move that pic to the web site for The Bike Shop That Dare Not Speak It's Name.

Slarts


----------



## York_PA_Rider (Jan 26, 2004)

*That was fun...................*

That was fun reading about all the old-timers from "back in the day" I've been coming here since early 1997 and it sure was cool seeing all the regulars post up.

Never really posted all that much back then but still cool nonetheless.

Geo


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

The Prisoner said:


> I'm left off the who's who of MTBR.


But weren't you banned for being a d!ckhead? Or was that some other prisoner?


----------



## The Prisoner (May 12, 2004)

*Yes!*



radair said:


> But weren't you banned for being a d!ckhead? Or was that some other prisoner?


I am the one and only Prisoner. There have been no others. As for being a d!ckhead, there's two sides to every story. I merely asked the questions others were afraid to ask. I was singled out, attacked for my point of view and banned countless times. I kept coming back with new Web TV accounts, trying to get my side of the story out. Finally, after wrecking my mountain bike over thirty times I decided to get out of the sport. Now after a four year layoff, I'm back.

I'm still controversial, but Celly is no longer here, and I'm free to speak my mind by the grace of Francis.

The Prisoner


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

*Another Old Phart checking in...*

I'm barely here. I check in perhaps once a month or so. I got a motorcycle about this time last year after not having one for about 10 years. I didn't realize how much I missed it until I got back on one. Since then, I bought another motorcycle just for the track and I spend a lot of weekends riding at the track. To pay for that addiction, I also work at the track in exchange for free riding.

Besides the motorcycle stuff, I'm working part time as a kayak ecotour guide. I figure I'm going to be out on the kayak anyway, I might as well get paid for it.

I'm afraid my mountain biking has taken a back seat to the motorcycles and kayaks mainly because there is a set schedule for the other 2. I really miss riding the trails. But there just aren't enough hours in the day to do it all. I need to retire now so I can have time to go play!

Oh yeah, a couple weeks ago I had to retire my poor old truck. After 239,000 miles, the transmission was really starting to get weak. I'll miss the old Ranger. I replaced it with a 2004 F150. NICE truck!! It'll haul a bunch of motorcycles, kayaks and mountain bikes in comfort! 

Good to hear from you!! I was wondering what happened to you!


----------



## dafonz (Mar 25, 2006)

Was looking for some old stuff and came across this - *waves* Hello old people of passion! Who is still around?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm still here along with most of the old Vancouver types, JimC, K'endo, LeeL, Brodiegrrl, Knolly, etc.

I don't think we've ridden together since K'endo used to have his weekly trials rides.


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing much


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*oh come now*

there's gotta be somethin?! R U still in Costa Rica?
i just retired from the Army and am back in TX job hunting; will likely support the Army again working for a contractor here or maybe even a GS11 position in OK.

start riding again yet? 



polariss said:


> Nothing much


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hmm... The Missing Link*

Didn't think, of all things, to see this pop up again... especially after not even lurking here for the past couple fo months.

Update: TT and I are married and have a bouncing (climbing, running, jumping... did I mention climbing?) baby (19 months old) boy. We still ride (weather permitting) and go diving (weather and vacation time permitting) and just generally enjoying life.

Slarti and the Sock (sounds like a '70s tv show) have a little boy as well and are happy (last seen personally a month ago). We'll be seeing them again the second week on May when we're back in the BA.

Ditched the FS bike and returned to my beloved hardtail and still crank out several hundred kms on the road and have gotten several people back on the bike (how easy it is to forget how much fun we had as kids riding until we're back on two wheels).

So... how's this for a Friday in Spring?

CA


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Charlie America said:


> Didn't think, of all things, to see this pop up again... especially after not even lurking here for the past couple fo months.
> 
> Update: TT and I are married and have a bouncing (climbing, running, jumping... did I mention climbing?) baby (19 months old) boy. We still ride (weather permitting) and go diving (weather and vacation time permitting) and just generally enjoying life.
> 
> ...


Right on. You coming to the Otter this weekend? We is having a bigass house party.

francois


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

i'm gettin married this summer. started a photography business part time. stay active in my local cycling club morcmtb.org . still work full time in the bike biz. growing a small gut. collect classic cruisers.


----------



## chocolate girl (Jan 5, 2005)

I never made the smooth transition to the new forum. Dropped my old name, Whatever, and lurk under a new name. Mtbmini and I are going out to be A-Line Whores with LeeL and Brodiegrrl over Labor Day weekend. Dust off your bikes and join us. It can be a reunion. I may have missed this bit, but do Charlie America and Tiny have any kids?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

That is a cool cruiser, Berrywise. Seems like it's been five or six years since I took that
abortive night ride with you guys on the river bottoms and almost fell into the abyss. 

I was such a newbie I should have had a green bike.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

berrywise said:


> i'm gettin married this summer. started a photography business part time. stay active in my local cycling club morcmtb.org . still work full time in the bike biz. growing a small gut. collect classic cruisers.


OK, not surprised by the photog thing. Nor am I surprised about the cruisers (Chewy would love it). Wtf on the gut thing? (my domain), and getting.....married?!?!

Drop us a line some time. Still at celly at yahoo dot com.

celly (still married, still happy, still riding little but did get out today with Chris, now 18 months)

p.s. hi to the other usual suspects. Congrats Charles on the nuptials. Hi to Annie.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

chocolate girl said:


> I never made the smooth transition to the new forum. Dropped my old name, Whatever, and lurk under a new name. Mtbmini and I are going out to be A-Line Whores with LeeL and Brodiegrrl over Labor Day weekend. Dust off your bikes and join us. It can be a reunion. I may have missed this bit, but do Charlie America and Tiny have any kids?


wtf? Hoozat?

Charles and Annie had a little boy a few weeks before Spike and I did. We had our bundle of joy 10/21/04.


----------



## The Original Big Dave (Apr 19, 2006)

*Okay first of all.....*

Who stole my name?!? Geez just cause a guy doesn't come around for about 5 years does that mean someone can go and take his name?  Then again maybe I registered with that name at some point but have no idea what my password is.

So it seems kind of ironic that I pop in here for the first time in god only knows how long and come across this where are they now thread. It's great to see all the old names and catch up on what everyone is doing. Charlie America, a belated welcome to Canada to you and congrats to you and all the new parents.

As Mike T. mentioned in one of his posts, I'm not riding these days. I sold the Loco Moto a couple of years ago and the Hot (purchased from the late GREAT DaleRider1) is in pieces but I do have plans on putting it back together one of these days. One thing for sure is I will never sell it.

I'm still very happily married to Liette (aka Trail Walker) and Riley is now 13 and going into Grade 9 next year....GOD I'm old (turning...gulp....40 in a couple of weeks). We're still living in London and still breeding Weimaraners. We have a litter of 8 puppies right now.

I'm still working for the O.P.P. and being that it's a Government job, I only have about 47 more years until I can retire.

Even though I'm not riding these days I'm staying in shape by participating in my first passion in sports, the great Canadian game of Hockey...Go Leafs Go....I guess it's too late for that...Go Flames Go (you like that don't you celly).

Even though I don't come here, I see a bunch of you everyday. We redecorated our family room last year and we finally go around the framing and hanging BT's photos from the Waterdown Gathering. Man those are some awesome pictures!

That's about it for me. It's nice to see that I'm still remembered by some.

Take Care everyone.

Dave aka Big Dave aka BD aka BeeDee aka Beeds aka MCM#12


----------



## p0Ke'[email protected] (Apr 13, 2004)

celly said:


> wtf? Hoozat?
> 
> Charles and Annie had a little boy a few weeks before Spike and I did. We had our bundle of joy 10/21/04.


Come over to Sorba.Org sometime where Mtbmini and Mama keep running their visual travel agency....more like virtual reality to me. Maybe someday I'll get to ride high above the lakes in Italy. And Mama's riding keeps putting a hurt on young and old guys alike (excluding Mm, that is).

For ChrisH, there still are large group rides to Bear Creek and Bull/Bare Hare. Only the names have changed to protect the innocent and the deranged. We even have nOOb rides that draw 30 to 40 initiates. I don't know if "Scott" was Alloy Nipples on this Board?

I joined here in 2000 as GTrider. JimC was a mentor to all of us then....always had time for replies to questions. My worst nOOb question back then was "what is that ticking sound coming from the bike?...do I take it in to the LBS?". To which JimC replied "its called a Freewheel".

Never posted much, but the flame wars were legion. Rev. Bubba kept my interest in I-drives, and Duckman's and *rt* posts kept me going on what could be done with trailriding and racing.

Now my goal is to ride thru my 60's.....and see if I can convince my 12 year old daughter that there is life beyond being a soccer keeper!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Go figure, look into this particular forum the first time in oh, 8 months and guess which thread I find has been revived.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> Go figure, look into this particular forum the first time in oh, 8 months and guess which thread I find has been revived.


As always, the master of stating the obvious.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

moved


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Beeds!

I was a bit PO'd when someone stole your handle. Somehow it just didn't feel right. You're whining about turning 40? Sheesh, I'm 42 this year. I do have my 3 bikes still, just not using them much. That should change soon. I've been doing a little wrenching and also feel the upgrade bug but I don't know what parts are good anymore. Even looking at (ack) SRAM to replace the moody XTR 9 speed on my main ride. Only going to twist shift on one side (front) though it looks like.

Doing the dad thing and working 70-80 hours week takes up too much time. Wouldn't change it for anything. Gone are the days when I traveled the continent like a vagabond looking for a place to happen ("I got a job, I explore" sez Gord Downie, which was pretty my my mantra for '97-'99). Wouldn't change those days for anything. Met so many awesome people (obviously Spike being #1 on that list, sorry BD). It's coming up on 8 years since WD. Yikes! We haven't got around to hanging our photos either. Still living on the great memories. I still show off the copy of the Nov '98 Mountainbike and have one in my office to bore people who dare to ask.

Hi to Liette and Riley. Sure hope we hook up one of these years. Mike too. I miss ya man! 

Hi from Spike and Chris (aka mini-me)

Brad

You're right...Go Flames! The Laffs, er Leafs sure stunk out the joint this year. Too little, too late at the end there.



The Original Big Dave said:


> Who stole my name?!? Geez just cause a guy doesn't come around for about 5 years does that mean someone can go and take his name?  Then again maybe I registered with that name at some point but have no idea what my password is.
> 
> So it seems kind of ironic that I pop in here for the first time in god only knows how long and come across this where are they now thread. It's great to see all the old names and catch up on what everyone is doing. Charlie America, a belated welcome to Canada to you and congrats to you and all the new parents.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

I feel so forgotten


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

I think I poked my head in sometime around February, not sure.

The thingy at the top of the page says "Hello Twilight Error it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?"

But I don't have much to say, so its back to occasional lurk mode for me....


----------

